# Feeding Honey



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

I recently mixed some granulated sugar and honey to the consistency of wet sand and put it in some nucs that are light. Last I checked, it looked like they had licked the sugar clean of honey. Seemed like a good way to give the honey back without worrying they'd get stuck in the honey and drown. I'd definitely wait until it's cold as the smell of open honey could set off robbing.


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

How did you put it in the hive?


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

I've got TBHs, so I just set it on cardboard on the floor next to the last comb. You could do something similar in a Lang on the top bars with a feeder shim in place I'm guessing. Avoid blocking the entire surface of the top bars to allow moisture up and out if you're controlling moisture that way.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

This is how I feed honey to wintering bees when honey in the comb is not available. I take a pail of granulated honey and scoop it into a file folder the cheapo ones. Scoop it into the folder till it is full about 1 1/2 inches thick like a comb of honey and duct tape it closed. To emergency feed pull combs next to cluster slash the packet 3 times and flank right up against the cluster both sides of it. If lots of feed is necessary you can put a packet over the cluster. Make sure your granulated honey is not oozing to drown bees. Hope this makes sense.


----------

